# NGD! Martin DC16 GTE



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been wanting to get a high end acoustic for a little while now and was all but set on a Taylor 314 but while looking around I came upon this...
I can't walk by without picking it up! The marks on the top are not scratches, they're under the finish.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice score! I tried one of those in a store once and really liked how it felt and sounded!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Very nice indeed! That's one I would have liked to check out before I bought the Seagull.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

That is nice and i bet a great player!


----------

